# would an S4 motor fit in a mk4 GTI?



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

So I caught myself staring at my brother's totaled s4 with my mk4 shell parked right next to it and wondered if that would be a possible swap? Anyone have any input? Thanks!


----------



## S4gasm (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: would an S4 motor fit in a mk4 GTI? (audixride)*

I guess anything is possible, but it would take so so so much fab to even get the drivetrain to work let alone fit that motor into the a4. I think someone swapped one into a b5 passat, which is the same chassis as the S4 and they still had major fitment issues.


----------

